# Pathophysiology



## emergancyjunkie (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone one have advice on how to approach this subject when it comes time to study


----------



## Naota_X (Aug 25, 2011)

ask questions and make sure you understand the material apply it to the diseases it will help you out alot


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 25, 2011)

Read a pathophysiology text?

Take a physiology class, followed by a pathophysiology/virology/bacteriology/microbiology/biology of cancer/systems physiology coursework?

Research disease processes you encounter in your field work?

*Post a new thread for each disease and ask the board members to explain them to you?*

_last one is a winner_


----------



## Shelley Watson (Aug 31, 2011)

Pathophysiology is the study of the changes of normal mechanical, physical, and biochemical functions, either caused by a disease, or resulting from an abnormal syndrome

Pathophysiology in general is related to nearly all healthcare professional school programs. So you need to be acquainted with the medical, dental, physician assistant, occupational therapy, physical therapy, nurse practitioner, pharmacy, nursing, and paramedic courses.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2011)

Shelley Watson said:


> Pathophysiology in general is related to nearly all healthcare professional school programs. So you need to be acquainted with the medical, dental, physician assistant, occupational therapy, physical therapy, nurse practitioner, pharmacy, nursing, and paramedic courses.



What is taught in the "pathophysiology" part of the program is often specific to each particular profession too.

This bloke should get ahold of Porth's Essentials of Pathophysiology and Pathologic Basis of Disease


----------



## silver (Aug 31, 2011)

Shelley Watson said:


> Pathophysiology is the study of the changes of normal mechanical, physical, and biochemical functions, either caused by a disease, or resulting from an abnormal syndrome



I know Wikipedia is "open editing" but really?

"Pathophysiology is the study of the changes of normal mechanical, physical, and biochemical functions, either caused by a disease, or resulting from an abnormal syndrome."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pathophysiology

Please cite next time...



Shelley Watson said:


> Pathophysiology in general is related to nearly all healthcare professional school programs. So you need to be acquainted with the medical, dental, physician assistant, occupational therapy, physical therapy, nurse practitioner, pharmacy, nursing, and paramedic courses.



And its the other way around, pathophys is one of the foundations of healthcare.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2011)

emergancyjunkie said:


> Anyone one have advice on how to approach this subject when it comes time to study


Start with this:






Then go to this:






...and use this to review:





​


----------



## emergancyjunkie (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks but I got a 92 on that section of the course work I'm now on pharmacology


----------



## Melclin (Aug 31, 2011)

Other than what's been said, here are a few pointers:

-Wikipedia: don't hang your hat on it, but its still a good resource. They often have good diagrams and they've got all the greys anatomy drawings as well. Its good for "exploring the body" because of the links.

-You tube: there is no end of interesting and education vids there. I use it endlessly for teaching. Just plug whatever topic you're studying in and see what happens. 

- The free online Merck Manual. Not stricly a&p but helpful none the less.   http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/index.html

-eMedicine: I google the topic followed by eMedicine, eg "cardiogenic shock emedicine" and you get the following, generally as the first result, http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/759992-overview each page has a pathophys section and of course then it goes on from their. This is my bible. 

I always found problem based learning suited me when it came to a&p. Its a bit dry to just sit there and read page after page of text, so I'd create questions or problems. I couldn't just make them up, it had to be a real question I was interested in learning the answer too. Usually I would surf wikipaedia entries until  a question popped into my mind, then I would use the other resources above to solve the problem. Sometimes it would take hours or days and I would learn an immense amount, without trying and it would stick.


----------



## Melclin (Aug 31, 2011)

Seriously? What was it like.. a week. 

Not to be mean but thats not really a pathophysiology course, thats an episode of house.


----------



## emergancyjunkie (Aug 31, 2011)

more like a day since the test I've started airway management baseline vitals, monitoring devices and history taking and scene size up. but I do agree that was more like an episode of house if it had been longer I probably would of never had to post this thread


----------

